# New to Estepona, would like to meet new people



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Well after much toing and froing because I couldn't decide where to live, I finally went for Estepona. signed contract now, so no more confusion.
What I need now is to meet new people and find info about things that go on in the area for expats. If anyone would like to meet for coffee or knows of things I can join to meet new people I would be very grateful.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Now you've moved too far away from "us lot" in Benal - I dont who we've got over in Estepona?????

Jo xxx


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

We winter in Estepona - near Tikitano - but going back next week!! Sorry.

Back mid-December for the winter.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> Now you've moved too far away from "us lot" in Benal - I dont who we've got over in Estepona?????
> 
> Jo xxx


I know Jo, I was so confused I finally just followed my gut instinct and it took me full circle right back to my first choice of Estepona. Feel a bit lost at the moment but that is normal moving to any new place. I am sure that soon I will meet people and find out about things going on in the area.


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

Lots of expats around that area. 

In this day and age you needn't feel lost; get on Facebook search for Estepona, join groups, post on walls, make friends and network. You'll be surprised how easy it is if you're unfamiliar to facebook.


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

Also, good resource here:

This is Spain: Estepona

The owner of the site, Steve Hall, is from Fuengirola.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Mark, not really clued up on facebook but will have a look see what activities I can find


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Go to the American Club of Estepona for a drink or a coffee. Just off the main roundabout - few Americans, mostly Brits.

Wherabouts in Estepona are you?


----------



## LuLu89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi There - I am just moving to Estepona also, stubled across your post looking for social groups  Not really sure how this forum works but have added you as a contact.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sign up for Spanish lessons; you will meet other people AND improve your language skills!

Spanish Classes in Estepona | Spanish Lessons Estepona


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for your contributions, It has been really helpful and I will certainly look into some of your suggestions. I have heard about an intercambio somewhere on the port in Estepona (Wednesday I think) and I am now trying to find out more info about that, especially the level of Spanish they are at because I am only very basic as yet, understand a lot more more than I actually speak.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

*I am just moving to Estepona*



LuLu89 said:


> Hi There - I am just moving to Estepona also, stubled across your post looking for social groups  Not really sure how this forum works but have added you as a contact.


Thanks for that LuLu, I have just tried to send you a PM (private message) but I couldn't, on most forums you have to make a few posts before you can PM. So get going  tell me more about your move, for example why did you choose to move to Estepona? where in the UK are you moving from. Or if there is anything you need to know, just ask on here, there are some very helpful people on this forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sign up for Spanish lessons; you will meet other people AND improve your language skills!
> 
> Spanish Classes in Estepona | Spanish Lessons Estepona


it IS a great way of meeting people

I'm still in touch with some of the people I took lessons alongside when I first arrived


----------



## LuLu89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Love the sun. I need 5 posts - then can use PM  Here we go. I am moving from Calahonda to Estepona, so not completely new but new enough......I am looking for classes or groups to meet new people.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are interested in animal welfare, you can always join us at ADANA Estepona. We rehome and try to adopt out abandoned cats and dogs.
Warning though: we are a group of mainly 'mature'and female Brits although we do have several Spanish members (that's why our meetings take so long, everything needs to be translated).
We desperately need more men of any age, nationality and more Spanish people (ditto).
A great way of making friends, getting invites to social events and learning Spanish as many of our clients are Spanish as is our Kennel Manager's assistant, all while doing something to help your community.


----------



## LuLu89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lovethe sun - see if you can PM me now - I can't work out how to do it


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

LuLu89 said:


> Lovethe sun - see if you can PM me now - I can't work out how to do it


Hi LuLu, I have sent you a PM explaining how to do it, hope I have explained it OK, I will know I did when I receive a PM back from you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> If you are interested in animal welfare, you can always join us at ADANA Estepona. We rehome and try to adopt out abandoned cats and dogs.
> Warning though: we are a group of mainly 'mature'and female Brits although we do have several Spanish members (that's why our meetings take so long, everything needs to be translated).
> We desperately need more men of any age, nationality and more Spanish people (ditto).
> A great way of making friends, getting invites to social events and learning Spanish as many of our clients are Spanish as is our Kennel Manager's assistant, all while doing something to help your community.


I think both LULU and "Lovethesun" should both volunteer!!! I've met "Lovethesun" and her doggy, they're both lovely


Jo xxx


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thank you Jo*



jojo said:


> I think both LULU and "Lovethesun" should both volunteer!!! I've met "Lovethesun" and her doggy, they're both lovely
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Ah thank you Jo for those nice words, and as for voluteering, that one dog of mine became two today after my trip to ADANA this morning! I am not sure it will be long term yet as Bobby is completely ignoring her but I will know in the next 24 hours. Bobby either really takes to them or he doesn't, there seems to be no middle line with him but if he doesn't then he just ignores them. At the moment she is having a long awaited sleep just like Bobby did when he first came from the rescue centre. Anyway they are both just being left to relax and within the next 24 hours we will see. All I can say is if Bobby is going to continue to be cool towards her then it defeats the whole object of a playmate for him, that would be a real shame as she has such a sweet nature and although _very _ timid she is a lovely gentle girl and once her confidence is back she will make a loving loyal companion.


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

lovethesun said:


> Ah thank you Jo for those nice words, and as for voluteering, that one dog of mine became two today after my trip to ADANA this morning! I am not sure it will be long term yet as Bobby is completely ignoring her but I will know in the next 24 hours. Bobby either really takes to them or he doesn't, there seems to be no middle line with him but if he doesn't then he just ignores them. At the moment she is having a long awaited sleep just like Bobby did when he first came from the rescue centre. Anyway they are both just being left to relax and within the next 24 hours we will see. All I can say is if Bobby is going to continue to be cool towards her then it defeats the whole object of a playmate for him, that would be a real shame as she has such a sweet nature and although very timid she is a lovely gentle girl and once her confidence is back she will make a loving loyal companion.


Dont give up! This happened to a friend of mine. Give them a couple of weeks together, if he still ignores her, separate them for a week. Then put them back toghether. It worked for her.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

*Friends*



ted111 said:


> Dont give up! This happened to a friend ofchange from this mine. Give them a couple of weeks together, if he still ignores her, separate them for a week. Then put them back toghether. It worked for her.


Unfortunately I could not do that, I would get too attached and it would not be fair to return her after so long. I have had my dog for 5 years and know him inside out, he has a very set way about him, he either takes to them and plays for hours or he _totally _ignores them and he does not change from this decision, A friend of mine stayed for a month and he still ignored her dog as much on the day she left as the first day she arrived yet another friend stayed for one week and they played for hours daily and this is when I knew that Bobby is happiest with a friend. I really did not want to do this as I would hate to return her to the rescue centre but it is the only way I could be sure that she is the friend that Bobby would gel with, however I know that if he hasn't in 2 days then he is not going to. If it did not work out as wished, I would foster her for a week or so and try my best to help find her a suitable home because as I said in my last post, she is a lovely gentle quiet natured dog but I would be so afriad of her not finding one and having to go back, I would feel terrible. I would feel as if I had betrayed her trust that she built in me. She has obviously been hit a lot in the past (possibly with a stick) as seen by her reaction when I got the brush out to sweep. I now have the cleanest floors in Estepona whilst showing her that she would not be hit with it and now she is no longer diving for cover  Also on the lead if something disturbs her she drops to the floor and lies still she did this every couple of minutes this morning but over the past 8 hours we have all been for 4 walks and she only did it once on the last walk and is already walking with more confidence. All this has been achieved today so she is ready and willing to trust with gentle calm persuasion that all is safe and even though mine is being anti social, I know that she would love him to come to her, she keeps looking at him. However the sole reason for getting another dog is as a friend for Bobby and as yet this has not happened but will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

To read update on rescue dog I have started a new thread so that this one about meeting new people in Estepona does not go off topic


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,
I am moving to Estepona in the next few weeks. I arrive on Sunday and will be looking for somewhere to live in Estepona after that. Would love to meet up some time. Keep in touch!


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

*HI*

Will be arriving back in Estepona mid-December.
/SNIP/ Can meet for lunch if you want.

We live in Guadalmansa - adjacent to Las Dunas Hotel - on the main road to San Pedro.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Grasparossa said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Estepona in the next few weeks. I arrive on Sunday and will be looking for somewhere to live in Estepona after that. Would love to meet up some time. Keep in touch!


Hi, Hope the move goes well, just curious, are you male or female, what age group, what made you decide to move to Estepona


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

lovethesun said:


> Hi, Hope the move goes well, just curious, are you male or female, what age group, what made you decide to move to Estepona


I am 29 and female and am moving over on my own. I have a job in an international school which I am really looking forward to but I have to admit I am a bit aprehensive about starting afresh! I have lived abroad before so kind of know what to expect. I have varied interests and would quite like to do a bit of volunteering but will have to wait until I see how my workload pans out. 
How about you?


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Grasparossa said:


> I am 29 and female and am moving over on my own. I have a job in an international school which I am really looking forward to but I have to admit I am a bit aprehensive about starting afresh! I have lived abroad before so kind of know what to expect. I have varied interests and would quite like to do a bit of volunteering but will have to wait until I see how my workload pans out.
> How about you?


Well lets just say, I have children older than you  I moved here alone with my dog and have recently aquired an abandoned kitten. If you like animals then ADANA dog rescue are always needing volunteers. I wish you luck with your new job, I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

If you would like to meet for coffee or anything then it would be nice to meet you.


----------

